# G4 - Led Replacement - How To Get Bulbs Out?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I want to change ours G4's to LED they fit horizontally in the housing. The problem is that I can't see how to get the bulbs out to check wattage let along replace them. They are almost flush fitted with a small brass coloured surround. Unfortunately I don't have an image but does anyone have a clue how to open them up?

Cheers.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

If they are anything like mine they are held in position with a very strong butterfly spring ..just get you nail under the rim and pull down firmly.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Have just replaced my G4's with horizontal halogens by the method as previous post mentioned and then remove them after disconnecting leads.

Then prise open (carefully) the glass housing using very small screwdriver and remove the halogen bulb and exchange for the LED.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Instructions as per previous posters is quite correct. I managed to change all of mine in situ. Small screwdriver to remove glass retaining band all that is required.

Steve


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will give it a go.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope I'm not too late, because some fittings are different and trying to prise them off will probably break them.

On ours you have to push upwards and turn the the outer ring/cover, I think it's clockwise, to disconnect it and the glass from the main fitting. This then exposes the bulb which you just pull out and replace with the new bulb. 

Good Luck


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Scattycat said:


> I hope I'm not too late, because some fittings are different and trying to prise them off will probably break them.
> 
> On ours you have to push upwards and turn the the outer ring/cover, I think it's clockwise, to disconnect it and the glass from the main fitting. This then exposes the bulb which you just pull out and replace with the new bulb.
> 
> Good Luck


Not too late. MH in storage so not tried yet. I think you might well be right and they twist off. I will be very careful and try both methods very gently.
Thinking about it I think there are 1 or 2 that I can get at the back of.

Thanks.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

Our spotlights are the almost flush ball type that swivel a small amount.

After much puzzling I discovered that the small black plastic rim at the edge of the glass has a split in it and can be pushed in towards the centre of the glass with a penknife blade tip and flicked out of its location so the glass falls out and the bulb accessed. Note that some side mounting LED replacements have pins that are a bit too long and have to be carefully trimmed.

Steve


----------

